# Already there are homeless cats, why breed?



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

There are already homeless cats, so why breed your cats? I don't get it why people breed there cats when already there are homeless cats. (Why add more to the collection? :? If you are perfessinoal breeders that is kind of different. Even so, why breed cats? Personally, I think when so many cats are homeless (thanks to their irresponsible owners) I think that is cruel breeding due to so many homeless cats. Like Ianthe's text-signature says "Adopt One Until There Are None". Please think about homeless cats before you breed your cats!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I guess I am just an animal lover!  But it is true!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

If breeders stop breeding, there will be no more Persians, Siamese, Scottish fold, Himalayan, Bengal cats, etc. Their passion is to maintain quality and good health and to continue the breed. Do you want these breeds to become extinct? 

Really, this forum is provided for breeders, not for those who do not approve of them. You are welcome to your opinion, but it is not registered cats that are crowding the shelters.


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Unfortunately not everyone thinks alike even when presented with the same information. Yes we can change some peoples minds who want to have "Just one litter" from their pet or don't want to spay/neuter them or wants to make money breeding. When we inform someone of the facts and they turn the other way there isn't much we can do though, and there will always be people who just don't care enough to NOT breed their animals. There will also be people who have never and will never hear about what real responsible breeding is. 

That being said though, real, responsible breeders have my full support.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I will be closing this thread now. This is a forum to help with breeding questions, not a forum to criticize breeding. Sorry, catlover.


----------

